# noob questoins: flies, crickets, roaches



## HepCatMoe (Apr 28, 2007)

ok, so im pretty much decided on getting a giant asian ooth.

i understand that as newly hatched i will have to be feeding them on fruitflies.

1) how often and how many fruit flies do i feed them?

2) will pinhead crickets work instead?

3) how long untill they are big enough to take regular size crickets (or my discoid nymphs)?

4) with houseflies, the ones that you guys feed, are they just regular houseflies? specifically, will they have no problem living in my house if they escape?

5) how do you avoid your house flies escaping? are there good ways to avoid them infesting your house if they do escape?


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Apr 28, 2007)

1) Until the population is down a lot you should keep the mantids together. This way you can just keep dumping fruit flies in every day.

2) Yes, but fruit flies are much more convenient to raise since you can breed them without having to keep on purchasing them like crickets.

3) Generally around the 3rd-4th instar stage is when I start feeding them small crickets.

4) Typically Bluebottles are the fly of choice. And it would take a mass break out to cause an infestation...

5)...However, as a precaution (more because I don't want to loose a good fly than anything), I close the door to my bug room. If a fly escapes it usually flies straight to a window where I can catch it easily anyway. And like I said, it would be pretty hard to get an infestation. You can try putting the flies in the fridge for about 20 seconds. This will slow them down enough for you to control them.

P.S. Make sure you get a fruit fly culture going at least 2 weeks before you expect the ooth to hatch. It also might be wise to start two separate batches just in case. Accidents happen, but I wouldn't worry too much since there will be plenty of grub to be found outside for a while.


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2007)

> ok, so im pretty much decided on getting a giant asian ooth.i understand that as newly hatched i will have to be feeding them on fruitflies.
> 
> 1) how often and how many fruit flies do i feed them?
> 
> ...


1. I feed mantids every other day. Just figure on a few fruit flies per mantis.

2. Pinheads will work as these mantids are pretty large when first born. The flies however are a better choice as they will climb the glass to the top where most of the mantids wll hang out.

3. It will take at least three or four molts until they can take small to medium crickets. When they outgrow fruit flies feed them bluebottle or houseflies and then crickets when they get a bit bigger.

4. Houseflies and bluebottle flies are pretty similar and they wil survive for awhile in the house. Escaped crickets and flies are a part of mantis keeping. Some will always escape. They won't cause a problem but may be a bit annoying.

5. Flies won't _infest__ your house if they escape. They will simply die before too long as long as they don't find enough food to sustain them. You will have a few escapes of any food insect you use no matter how careful you are. I put blubottle flies in the freezer for a few minutes to make them immobile so I can easily pick them up with my long tweezers and drop them into the mantis enclosure. They soon warm up._


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 28, 2007)

Speaking of fly infestations, I'll talk about my experiences.

Last summer, my housemates trapped a mouse on a mousetrap. Nobody took care of it. When I finally decided to, there were maggots all over it. I got rid of it before there were flies.

Then, another time, I found TONS of bluebottles flying all over my apartment. I think one just laid eggs in the trash and it had enough time to mature. I really don't know.

Both of those times were before I kept mantises or anything else.


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks for your replies guys.

i have 1 more question for yall,

will a giant asian ever get big enough to kill an adult discoid?


----------

